# Cycle master motor



## militarymonark (Sep 24, 2012)

I've seen these mounted on schwinns but I wish I could buy this 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/royal-guard...784?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2b99f6e0


----------



## mprentice (Oct 21, 2012)

*Cycle master motor Price*

I think the price is too much


----------



## bike (Oct 21, 2012)

*best to*



mprentice said:


> I think the price is too much




get a complete one- that is not that rare and you have hope of finding parts but look at my sig- been accumulating parts for 20 years and not done! willing to PAY just not out there


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 21, 2012)

bike said:


> get a complete one- that is not that rare and you have hope of finding parts but look at my sig- been accumulating parts for 20 years and not done! willing to PAY just not out there




mprentice is a spammer, he's not real.


----------

